# Aussie ver. United States



## Robogirl (Apr 21, 2008)

Hi there

So maybe a really weird question on this forum. I have noticed that there are some americans moving to Australia.
I was just in the states for holidays, and I loved it, but really anything else than Denmark which I truly hate, not dislike but HATE *laughing* 

Oki, here goes. In the states I loved the big cars, the big malls the thing that I could go into a bookstore and you could get educational reading for your toddler, I love that the children doesn't have to wait to they are 6!!! years old for staring pre school and I loved walking around in the parks where every park had a playgrond so that our daughter could play.
I loved that Ben and Jerrys where only $2.99 and in Denmark it is over $10, 

I loved the weather, I loved the big cities and driving for an hour made me go to the countryside.
I loved that Walmart had so many different things to choose for.

and i LOVED LOVED LOVED the language, the friendly people, all places we went people were "How are you" and when they heard us talking, oh you're not from around here, where do you live etc etc etc..... It was so WARM. In Denmark people don't even sit next to each-other in the public bus. And if I went to a stranger and complimented her child she would think that I had escaped the the mental hospital, in Denmark you just don't talk to strangers.

So what are the main differences from Aussie to USA, from shopping to schooling to people on the streets and prices when you shop 

Mette


----------



## SNH (Aug 26, 2008)

There are a lot of similarities and a lot of differences.

The things I like better about Australia include:
- guns laws!!
- more relaxed lifestyle
- no tipping and falseness in customer service
- generally (though it seems to be getting worse!!) a better education about the rest of the world.


In the US, I prefer:
- more interesting, artistic cities
- more of a feeling of being 'in amongst it all' - Australia sometimes feels quite far away from everything!!
- better range for shopping and the like
- from my point of view - far more interesting holiday destinations nearby


More and more people these days are remarking that Australia is like the US. However, I think most Americans would disagree!!

Personally I do not know what would make an American choose Australia over the USA. However, both countries recognise dual nationality, and so if someone moved to Australia and became tired of the place, they could always move back.


----------



## Robogirl (Apr 21, 2008)

SNH said:


> Personally I do not know what would make an American choose Australia over the USA. However, both countries recognise dual nationality, and so if someone moved to Australia and became tired of the place, they could always move back.


Hehe, that's true. I know that we can always go back to Denmark as well, but I really don't like Denmark.

Ooooh, I wish I got my visa and was about packing right now 

- Mette


----------



## Basar (Aug 26, 2008)

Hi :=)

I lived in the U.S. for 7 years and loved every second of it. Now that I am back in Turkey, I hate every second of yesterday, today and tomorrow 

Why I loved the US:
- Freedom of thought and speech
- Very laidback lifestyle (excluding NYC of course)
- Cheap cars, cheap SPORTS cars, cheap gas 
- Lower taxes!
- Competitiveness in business! Consumers have many options to choose from!
- Very diverse communities
- Very big country... many alternatives for a crazy outdoors person like me  I can go to Colorado for mountain climbing, Miami for kiteboarding, Los Angles for wavesurfing, etc.
- *This one tops the chart for me, religious freedom. *I know you all in Europe don't have this problem but for an atheist Turk like me, this is a big issue for me in Turkey. 

Disadvantage: 
- Football (aka soccer) is not popular 

I am moving to Spain soon, and will be stationed there for 2 years or so but I am definitely moving back to the U.S. afterwards


----------



## FLOYD (May 26, 2008)

Gun Laws?
Are the controls in AUS just tighter than US or is ownership limited/difficult?

I like my guns. Which reminds me, got one loaned to a friend when he went hunting need to get back.


----------



## PDXnative (Aug 5, 2008)

I can't take my Russian made assault rifle to Australia?

Gun laws in the US are a joke!! Just because our constitution says "Right to bear arms" people seem to take it that we can bear any arms we want to, hence, no bans on hand guns or assault rifles. I can understand keeping hunting rifles legal, but hand guns? The only purpose of a hand gun is to kill humans!!!!

Yes, I own a military weapon, and love to shoot it. But, I would be happy to get rid of it if it would meaning saving lives.

I have heard that denmark is *really* expensive!!!!!! 

I find it funny how people from other countries hate their own country, but love other ones. I feel the same way. I am tired of the corporate greed, dumb political system (did you know that the US is NOT a democracy?), no health care, war monger leaders, and a general idea of survival of the fittest (screw you attitude).


----------



## FLOYD (May 26, 2008)

PDXnative said:


> I can't take my Russian made assault rifle to Australia?
> 
> Gun laws in the US are a joke!! Just because our constitution says "Right to bear arms" people seem to take it that we can bear any arms we want to, hence, no bans on hand guns or assault rifles. I can understand keeping hunting rifles legal, but hand guns? The only purpose of a hand gun is to kill humans!!!!
> 
> ...


Don't mean to start a political debate. Just curious about gun laws.

I love the USA by the way. Doesn't mean I can't love somewhere else.


----------



## sim (May 10, 2008)

For those interested in gun laws, check out Gun politics in Australia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia - yes, Australia is more strict than the US in that regard.

As to hating your own country and loving others.. well, it's easier to glorify a more distant place as you don't see the defects. Some countries certainly are better for some people than others, but all countries have both good and bad sides.


----------



## PDXnative (Aug 5, 2008)

FLOYD said:


> Don't mean to start a political debate. Just curious about gun laws.
> 
> I love the USA by the way. Doesn't mean I can't love somewhere else.


Sorry about the rant.


----------



## FLOYD (May 26, 2008)

PDXnative said:


> Sorry about the rant.


No problem. Not that I wouldn't have that discussion. Just respecting this is not the right forum for it.


----------



## Robogirl (Apr 21, 2008)

*yes*

Hi there

Don't know anything about guns, it's very rare to have a gun in Denmark, and very difficult to have the right for it ;-)

Yes, Denmark is VERY expensive. Went to the only Stabucks we have and paid $10 for a "Mint Mocca Chocolate" (you know it ?) It was double the price from the US.

I pay more than $2 for 1 ltr gas !! 

280 grams of Chicken breast is $6

Lets compare, how much are these 3 things in aus ? 

And the "I hate my country" thing. Well, I really do, yes we have a very good healthsystem and don't pay anything to go to the hospital etc, but.... When I was 10 my mom got the opportunity to live and work in Africa, I was all exited about it, but she didn't wanted to take especially my sister (high school) out of the Danish schools. I was suppose to move to the states when I was 19, but was stopped of it, because I was told it was bad for my future education. Well, now I want it, and nothing shall stop me, luckily my husband agrees 

- Mette


----------



## PDXnative (Aug 5, 2008)

Ahhhhh.... METRIC!!!!!


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

Quick comment for people who say that they hate their home country: Nothing will make you love your home more than moving abroad  You start to appreciate things that you always took for granted, and you'll get homesick and you'll want to go back (but only part of you will, the other part will want to stay and get to know this fascinating new culture). When I was living in the US, occasionally I went abroad, even on vacation, to remind myself what I loved about America 

Now, to the questions at hand:

Things are much more expensive here than in the US and there's not as much variety within one store (there's no Wal-Mart, and Target is like the Target's from 5-10 years ago in the US, not like the SuperTargets they have now where there's a supermarket attached to the Target and a huge home centre too). But if you look you can find what you need. I do miss the big box stores -- never thought I'd say that! -- because they don't exist here. You have to look harder for what you want, at least at first.

The friendliness of the people is comparable, I'd say. I also like the fact that there's no knee-jerk anti-Americanism that you get a lot in Europe. In Europe it's so cool to be anti-American with no rationale whatsoever apart from a circular logic. Notwithstanding the actions of the current administration, Americans and Europeans should be celebrating our similarities instead of deriding our differences. 

the gun laws don't make me feel any safer than I felt in the US, because I was never threatened with a gun in the US. I do feel safer here though generally because there's just less crime; lower poverty levels and more social equality make for a happy, relaxed society where there's no need to steal something that you can just buy... not to say there's no crime at all, but in Melbourne, a city of 4 million people, I'd bet that the crime rates are far far lower than a city of that size in the US and in Europe. Strangely, the place where I felt LEAST safe of all was England... I was regularly harassed by gangs of teenagers on the streets just because I deigned to walk down the road. That got really annoying.


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

Robogirl said:


> Hi there
> 
> Don't know anything about guns, it's very rare to have a gun in Denmark, and very difficult to have the right for it ;-)
> 
> ...


Starbucks -- you wouldn't be caught dead in a Starbucks in Melbourne. You go to cafe's, real ones, owned by the people behind the counter. Melburnians, I have to say, are real coffee snobs. A cappucino/caffe latte/macchiato etc will run you about $3. (double what my Italian boyfriend thinks they should cost!)

1 ltr of petrol here is about $1.50 give or take. It can pop up to $1.70 or go down to $1.40.

chicken breast: about $10/kg


----------



## northern mover (May 30, 2008)

Hi Guys...
Tiffani, i agree about the UK being the least safe of the eurozone; it's a sad state of affairs; just another reason to leave!!!!!!

Car fuel; now at £1.30 ( over the $2.30 mark) ltr.
Bread; in some places about £1.10 per loaf.
Starbucks coffee, well i don't buy it, but i reckon i would need a bank loan if i did, lol! Cheaper to buy a bottle of wine, i think..
Bag of chips ( thats french fries to you Yanks) £1, or $2 
Cabbage/ Cauliflour; £1 for a small, approx 450g.
Bag of crisps; 45p for a 25g pack
Milk; £1.50 for 4ltr bottle.

Looking at that list, i should start loosing weight soon i knew there would be a plus point about the UK. ROFLMAO

Jane


----------



## Basar (Aug 26, 2008)

PDXnative said:


> I can't take my Russian made assault rifle to Australia?
> 
> Gun laws in the US are a joke!! Just because our constitution says "Right to bear arms" people seem to take it that we can bear any arms we want to, hence, no bans on hand guns or assault rifles. I can understand keeping hunting rifles legal, but hand guns? The only purpose of a hand gun is to kill humans!!!!
> 
> ...


Wel have you lived in those other countries?  I lived in the U.S. for 7 years myself and hence I know the way of life, culture, etc. very well and I have the right to love your country darn it!


----------



## Basar (Aug 26, 2008)

northern mover said:


> Hi Guys...
> Tiffani, i agree about the UK being the least safe of the eurozone; it's a sad state of affairs; just another reason to leave!!!!!!
> 
> Car fuel; now at £1.30 ( over the $2.30 mark) ltr.
> ...


If you think you are paying a lot for gas, stay away from Turkey  It is about $2.68 per liter! Crazy... and what's sad is about $2.20 of it is all tax... I really miss my days in the U.S. when I could fill the tank of my Ford Mustang with just $30


----------



## northern mover (May 30, 2008)

Indeed, same here on the tax angle!!!!
That's life, death and taxes my friend, death and taxes


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

I could NEVER live in the USofA ---> Good for a holiday but they live in lala land.... Been to 25 states and while you may get "service due to a few dollar bills" the overall ignorance and total lack of irony just winds me up.

Have an nice day yow-awl...


----------



## PDXnative (Aug 5, 2008)

Halo said:


> I could NEVER live in the USofA ---> Good for a holiday but they live in lala land.... Been to 25 states and while you may get "service due to a few dollar bills" the overall ignorance and total lack of irony just winds me up.
> 
> Have an nice day yow-awl...


Yup, we b stoopid. 

Lala land? Please explain.


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

The USA is a victim of its own success...... Many drones make a mighty army (just ask the Chinese)

Lovely folk but if its outside their state it's foreign.


----------



## PDXnative (Aug 5, 2008)

Basar said:


> If you think you are paying a lot for gas, stay away from Turkey  It is about $2.68 per liter! Crazy... and what's sad is about $2.20 of it is all tax... I really miss my days in the U.S. when I could fill the tank of my Ford Mustang with just $30


I miss those days too. $70 USD to fill up. Gas (petrol) is around $4 a gallon. It was a lot more a couple of months ago. Diesel was up to $5 a gallon. They say it is only going to go up. Everyone is looking into small cars, hybrids, or electric vehicles.


----------



## Basar (Aug 26, 2008)

PDXnative said:


> I miss those days too. $70 USD to fill up. Gas (petrol) is around $4 a gallon. It was a lot more a couple of months ago. Diesel was up to $5 a gallon. They say it is only going to go up. Everyone is looking into small cars, hybrids, or electric vehicles.


Not to go offtopic but back in the day, when I used to live in Northern Virginia, hybrids like Prius got a lot of tax advantages + get to use the HOV lanes  Do they still offer those advantages? Anyways, you can still consider yourself lucky, I just took my S.O.'s parents' car (1995 MB E200) to fill it up: ~$220.


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Another con.... (off-topic) the Prius's CO2 lifecycle is worse than that of a 3L Range Rover.

Back to the USA... their cars suck and handle like mules......


----------



## PDXnative (Aug 5, 2008)

Basar said:


> Wel have you lived in those other countries?  I lived in the U.S. for 7 years myself and hence I know the way of life, culture, etc. very well and I have the right to love your country darn it!



Not yet, but we plan to live in other Coutries in the near future. We would actually like to visit Turkey for 2-3 months.


----------



## YaGatDatRite (Aug 7, 2008)

_I find it funny how people from other countries hate their own country, but love other ones. I feel the same way. I am tired of the corporate greed, dumb political system (did you know that the US is NOT a democracy?), no health care, war monger leaders, and a general idea of survival of the fittest (screw you attitude).
_

Ditto, PDXNative. America's going to the dogs and not even Obama can save it.

Like almost everyone who's a foreigner here, or is simply visiting, seems to be all in awe of everything and they don't wanna leave. Whereas, if you really live here and witness all the crap that goes around, you couldn't wait to get out.

God bless (America).


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

I pray that He does.....


----------



## northern mover (May 30, 2008)

Boyz, Boyz,
there's more to life than a tank of gas! 
Fact is, most of us are wanting to get to Oz cos we are fed up with the piss poor PR our own home country has!

LaLa land, that mythical place we know as Los Angeles; a world of make believe, mainly cos of the movies........ 
My cuz is Nanny Deb from Nanny 911; she loves the place, it beats the hell outta north wales!!

Please excuse my less than ladylike language, i am just sounding off. Driving a SAAB in the UK is proving to be an unhappy and costly experience; £ 90 to fill my tank ( almost $200). Bummer.

Let's play nice now xx
J


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Always.... There are +'s and -'s everywhere.... 

At least OZ has a 20% European influence.


----------



## northern mover (May 30, 2008)

20%? is that all?

I hear that the application rate from the UK has gone up by that much in 6 months! Mainly from my region, and the south east........ is there something we should be told????


----------



## PDXnative (Aug 5, 2008)

northern mover said:


> Fact is, most of us are wanting to get to Oz cos we are fed up with the piss poor PR our own home country has!
> QUOTE]
> 
> The US has the worst PR. Every time I see or hear Bush giving a speech on TV or the radio I cringe!!! I think, my God, this is the BEST America has to offer? This is our greatest citizen. Hah, what a joke!!!


----------



## Basar (Aug 26, 2008)

PDXnative said:


> Not yet, but we plan to live in other Coutries in the near future. We would actually like to visit Turkey for 2-3 months.


Being an American, you probably would have more freedom in Turkey than a random Turk. My neighbours two doors to the right are a retired American family and they seem to love it as well as the Swedees two doors to the left 

Let me know if you ever need advice/suggestions about visiting Turkey


----------



## PDXnative (Aug 5, 2008)

Basar said:


> Being an American, you probably would have more freedom in Turkey than a random Turk. My neighbours two doors to the right are a retired American family and they seem to love it as well as the Swedees two doors to the left
> 
> Let me know if you ever need advice/suggestions about visiting Turkey


I could use all of the advise you could offer. Are there any areas of Turkey that Americans should not travel too?


----------



## northern mover (May 30, 2008)

LMAO, mate

At least Bush was properly elected, unlike the miserable sod we have in the UK!!

Australians beware; voter apathy is a dangerous game!!! Oh, you guys laff now, but just imagine ending up with Brown!!!
The latest is a "Britishness" day; last monday of August, already a bank holiday, and he wants us ENGLISH to celebrate being "British"; what a plonker......

What The Flinky blip is " Britishness" anyway??? Tally HO! my old china, most of us are off to Oz; Go Diggers!!!!


----------



## Basar (Aug 26, 2008)

PDXnative said:


> I could use all of the advise you could offer. Are there any areas of Turkey that Americans should not travel too?


Well not really. Turks are usually welcoming to foreigners as long as they keep their mouths shut about politics and don't offer advice about every single issue but I think that's the general rule of thumb when it comes to visiting other countries?  

I actually studied at an half American, half Turkish owned/managed K12 school. Then moved to the U.S. to finish up my senior year of highschool / get my university degree. Most of my American teachers were very happy about lower cost of living, hospitality, food, and had no concerns with regards to security. 

Most of Turkey is relatively safe for travelling except some of the mountains in southeast where there's high support for Kurdish seperatism but even there, its mostly a conflict between the army vs. seperatists.

Feel free to PM me with any other questions because I don't want to drag this thread offtopic


----------



## PDXnative (Aug 5, 2008)

northern mover said:


> LMAO, mate
> 
> At least Bush was properly elected, unlike the miserable sod we have in the UK!!
> 
> ...


"Properly elected"? Hah!! In 2000, Gore had more votes than Bush.... but..... the citizens of this Country do not determine presidential elections. Only the electoral college does that. We have the dumbest and most complicated political system in the World. Well, maybe not as bad as the UK, but pretty close


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Thank _____ for your voting system, can you imaging CO2 hoax Gore coming in........


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

northern mover said:


> Australians beware; voter apathy is a dangerous game!!! Oh, you guys laff now, but just imagine ending up with Brown!!!


Over here in Oz if you don't vote (once you are a citizen) then you get fined. They take voting a lot more seriously than in the UK.

Regards,
Karen


----------



## northern mover (May 30, 2008)

HAHA;
We are a bunch of cynical petrol heads, aren't we?

Make Jezza Clarkson the UN ambassedor for Co2 emission control.......


----------



## k21815 (Aug 28, 2008)

I am a Immigrant from India who became a US citizen many years ago. I have also lived abroad including OZ.

There is no other place on earth as good as USA. Yes I am saying this because I have stayed/worked and visited about a dozen countries. I live in Los Angeles.

Here are the best reasons

1. Religious freedom 
2. Freedom of expression
3. Make good money
4. Low taxes
5. great education (I studied free all the way to my MBA)
6. Nice big house
7. Diverse people and economy
8. great weather (15 mts to the beach and 1 hour to the desert)
9. cuisine from many cultures
10. cheap

Plus great shopping. Most of the malls are open till 9PM weekdays and 8pm weekends.

OZ/NZ have good beaches and nice cities. I lived and liked Sydney for its multicultural people. But that is all.

The money you make goes for taxes. I could barely afford a japanese car in OZ. Shopping and choices are limited and food and everything else is expensive.

I can afford two great cars here in the US and one is a new BMW. My kids go to great school and everything is great.

I live the American dream. Just remember that in the states 'Sky is the limit'. You are only constrained by your dreams. Dream big and you can achieve big things.

If you simply want a change of place or want to retire then go to OZ or NZ. But otherwise stay put right here.


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

I think immigrants live the American dream more often than Americans do nowadays! 

I am glad you are happy in my homeland  Sometimes I miss it there. 

Sure there are plenty of problems in the US, but I don't think that anyone in the world thinks that Bush represents Joe American (and people who do are a little bit strange -- how many of us, no matter where we're from, can say "oh yes, my politicians represent me perfectly"?) 
I don't think Bush has done the US any favours with regard to international standing, but anti-Americanism has existed as long as America has, so there's nothing really new there either.


----------



## YaGatDatRite (Aug 7, 2008)

*yup*

Yes Tiffani, these days it seems more foreign-born live the American dream than do the locals, though the definition of "dream" will vary greatly as seen in the previous post. 

That said, LA's about as American as apple pie y'know ...  

And of course anything goes in la la land


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

heheh yes, well, it always frustrated me when people would visit Disney World or New York City and suddenly decide that the US is where they want to live. Nothing wrong with either of those places, but I try to warn people that there's more to America than Mickey Mouse and The Big Apple.

At least our American Dreamer has lived in the US long enough to know that!


----------



## YaGatDatRite (Aug 7, 2008)

PS - your blog's kewl....... esp. the travel pics and your dog too

Personally, my fav place in Melbourne were S. Yarra and Tourak Road/Punt road. very close to the CBD. i know, egad!!!! Was there on bidnezz so was put up in a serviced apartment and only for a short while anyway

Ahh, the one and only Crown Casino...  the mesmerizing drive along Ocean road and yea, Victoria cup day... copious quantities of champagne at 9 in the mornin, yea that was alright 

Anyhow, home is where the head is, so god bless USA


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

LOL thanks!

I would live in Toorak or South Yarra in a heartbeat! Can't afford it though, and it's too far from work and the dog would be too much trouble, blah blah blah...

I do think we'll move back to the US one of these days, but for sure not before my partner can negotiate for tenure in any offer he receives! I also want to do a PhD and since it'll be free once our PR comes through, here would be the obvious place to do it  

For this point in our lives, Australia is the best place for us, and the fact that the US economy is on the verge of collapse sort of hammers in the point for us. But there's no place like home. Right Toto? hehe Still, Melbourne won't be bad for the next 5-10


----------



## Robogirl (Apr 21, 2008)

Tiffani said:


> heheh yes, well, it always frustrated me when people would visit Disney World or New York City and suddenly decide that the US is where they want to live. Nothing wrong with either of those places, but I try to warn people that there's more to America than Mickey Mouse and The Big Apple.


Well, I was in both New York AND Disneyworld a couple of weeks ago. I would not live in Orlando, never ever *laughing* and New York, well maybe an hour away in car.
NO ! On the eastcoast Baltimore is where my heart is, and also the small cities outside of Baltimore, for example Bel Air.
I have never been to California (or anywhere else in the west) but I would love to visit, and I think I would love it, again, I don't think it would be all the big places where tourists come all the time, but prefer some peace and quite and the opportunity to drive into the city when I wanted to feel the rush 

- Mette


----------



## k21815 (Aug 28, 2008)

The issue is not whether 'Foreign born immigrants live the immigrant dream'. It is more often as to what you can do to live the American dream. Ofcourse those American Expats in Australia are also 'immigrants' in a sense.

Yes there are problems with the politics and economy also. But it is there everywhere. There is bigger problems in Australia than here in the US. 

I have always found that we Americans tend to complain whereever we go and think that the grass is greener on the other side. But it is not. I have seen the same gang,drug,bashing problems when I lived in Sydney and I lived in good neigbourhoods.


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

k21815 said:


> The issue is not whether 'Foreign born immigrants live the immigrant dream'. It is more often as to what you can do to live the American dream. Ofcourse those American Expats in Australia are also 'immigrants' in a sense.
> 
> Yes there are problems with the politics and economy also. But it is there everywhere. There is bigger problems in Australia than here in the US.
> 
> I have always found that we Americans tend to complain whereever we go and think that the grass is greener on the other side. But it is not. I have seen the same gang,drug,bashing problems when I lived in Sydney and I lived in good neigbourhoods.


Well put good sir.... and so true.


----------



## YaGatDatRite (Aug 7, 2008)

#47 -

An immigrant to any country by definition is foreign-born, so "foreign born immigrant" is an oxymoron don't you think? In any event, thats not what the original sentence was --

_these days it seems more foreign-born live the American dream_

And I have no idea whats the "immigrant dream" you're referring to, though it must be a valid one I suppose.

Don't wanna be anal about this but had to set the record straight.


----------



## Basar (Aug 26, 2008)

Robogirl said:


> Well, I was in both New York AND Disneyworld a couple of weeks ago. I would not live in Orlando, never ever *laughing* and New York, well maybe an hour away in car.
> NO ! On the eastcoast Baltimore is where my heart is, and also the small cities outside of Baltimore, for example Bel Air.
> I have never been to California (or anywhere else in the west) but I would love to visit, and I think I would love it, again, I don't think it would be all the big places where tourists come all the time, but prefer some peace and quite and the opportunity to drive into the city when I wanted to feel the rush
> 
> - Mette


If you are into small coastal towns I recommend Annapolis, MD. I had a friend live on Bay Drive and it was one of the most beautiful places one can wake up to  That is for the east coast of course. West coast is simply amazing for sea/ocean lovers.


----------

